# What not to feed your dog...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As well as the message in this poster, keep vigilant with pressies under the tree that might be chocolates +/- liquor/nuts/raisins, or with food lying around during get-togethers and parties. Keep the festive season fun for all. No sad times!!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I couldn't agree more, I thought everything was out of reach but Murphy found and demolished a dairy milk advent calendar last weekend! Fortunately we got prompt advice and he was at the vets within an hour for a sickness inducing injection, two doses of charcoal and an £87 bill . An expensive advent calendar in the end, but it could have been so much worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad Murphy is okay!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Good time for this reminder

We have a dangerous foods poster printed out and stuck on the fridge. It has been useful!


----------

